# New mailbox



## cmayna (Jan 30, 2020)

Wife started complaining that the mail has been starting to stick in the mailbox.  Guess it was time to get a new one:


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm sure it's helped put lots of good food on the table.  That was one of the best mods that I did with my smoker.

 I'm having some issues with mine also, I only get smoke if I put my flag up!!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 31, 2020)

When the mailbox starts to drip that dark stuff,  especially during its storage, I figured it is time to get another mailbox in the que.  None of the pics above really show how thick and gooey it really is in there. Think today will be a good day to run some smoke thru the newbie.  Oh and the new neck is already made and broken in.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 31, 2020)

i just stick my propane torch with a MAP bottle in the mailbox. Light the torch and burn for a few minutes.  The black stuff burns off and can be scraped out easily.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice job drilling the draft holes in the door Craig.  Have you de-burred those holes?  They look real clean.  I see what looks like draft holes through the bottom of the box, too. ?

What do you use to generate the smoke?


----------



## cmayna (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, all hole are de-burred and there are some holes in the bottom as well.  I sometimes use one of my AMNPS, but typically use a AMNTS on a support.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 1, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Yes, all hole are de-burred and there are some holes in the bottom as well.  I sometimes use one of my AMNPS, but typically use a AMNTS on a support.



I've got several of the tubes.  Been thinking of getting a mailbox and building a small box with racks for cool smoking.

Thanks for your input, Craig.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 1, 2020)

Here's a couple pics of one of my AMNTS  with it's support stand.  I found that lifting the tube off the floor of the mailbox helps airflow.
	

		
			
		

		
	














Here is one of my stands holding a newer oval shaped tubes.   Don't really think the shape of the tube will make much difference.......


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks again Craig.  I figured that raising the tubes off of the floor of the mailbox would be a good idea.  Your stand looks like a real good idea.  Nice design and fabrication on your part.


----------

